
Filament and WASM: Physically-based rendering for web - prideout
https://prideout.net/slides/filawasm
======
corysama
If you missed the earlier post about Filament and it's gorgeous documentation,
here are a few links for you :)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17684286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17684286)

[https://github.com/google/filament](https://github.com/google/filament)

[https://google.github.io/filament/Filament.md.html](https://google.github.io/filament/Filament.md.html)

[https://google.github.io/filament/Materials.md.html](https://google.github.io/filament/Materials.md.html)

------
cronix
It's interesting to me when people/companies have something they think is
important to share, but then hijack the scroll on the site presenting the info
they want you to read making the content pretty difficult to actually consume.
Scrolling about 1/2" on the stock apple trackpad scrolled past all 18 pages
and it's pretty difficult to easily get from one page to the next. Luckily the
up/down arrows work (if you happen to try them), but c'mon, enough with the
fancy schmancy scrolljacking that rarely works well and ruins UX!

~~~
javajosh
Use the up/down arrow keys.

~~~
anigbrowl

      Tech: Check this out
      User: I am having a problem reading this wtf
      Tech: You are doing it wrong
    

I mean if the default affordance breaks or doesn't work on a page, it's not
the user's fault. That's OK for a game or some other UI innovation but here it
just undermines the content.

~~~
prideout
I added some text to the title page about arrow keys, revealjs, and WebGL.

~~~
anigbrowl
Very cool and thoughtful. Thanks!

------
markdog12
WebAssembly/WebGL2 demo:
[https://grhp.github.io/filament/public/suzanne.html](https://grhp.github.io/filament/public/suzanne.html)

Edit: Sorry, didn't realize, but it's embedded in the slides

~~~
peetle
Are there any more complex samples? I'm curious how expensive this system is
and I've only really seen it applied to very simple scenes e.g. a single,
simple character

~~~
markdog12
Some samples from repo:
[https://github.com/google/filament](https://github.com/google/filament)

